# All in One PC gesucht



## arumakan (25. September 2011)

Hhi,

ich suche nun schon seit ein paar Tagen einen All in One PC der eine Wandmontage ermöglicht und zusätzlich 2 Soundausgänge besitzt.
Die meisten haben nur einen Soundausgang, ich benötige jedoch unbedingt 2, da 2 seperate Boxenpaare angeschlossen werden sollen. Habe es zu Testzwecken schon mit Y-Stecker versucht, da bekam ich jedoch ein seltsames Hintergrundknacken. Auf einem Laptop der 2 Soundausgänge besitzt lief jedoch alles 1A.

Hat jemand einen Tipp oder Ratschlag?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2011)

Per y-Stecker müsste es an sich problemlos klappen. Wenn es Probleme gibt, dann ist entweder der Stecker nicht o.k oder der Onboardsound ziemlich schwach.


Was genau meinst Du aber mit "all in one" ? Willst Du mit dem auch spielen? Was meinst Du mit Wandmontage? Wie groß/klein soll der sein? Was muss der alles können?


----------



## arumakan (26. September 2011)

Mit All in One meine ich PC und Bildschirm in einem. Das Ganze möchte ich im Partykeller an die Wand hängen um die Boxen mit Musik zu versorgen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (26. September 2011)

Willst du ihn nur als "CD-Player" nutzen???
Dazu würde auch eine Anlage reichen.
Der PC müsste nicht teurer sein, allein sollte er eine gute soundkarte haben.
Willst du dafür wirklich einen PC kaufen???


----------



## arumakan (26. September 2011)

ja es muss ein pc sein. es gibt einen gigabit anschluss zum zentralen mediacenter von dem die daten abgerufen werden, darüber hinaus ist internet im barbereich sinnvoll. ein desktoprechner kommt wegen unnötigem platzverbrauch nich in frage. daher die frage nach einem all in one pc. einfach nur den "bildschirm" an die wand hängen, funkmaus und tastatur anschließen und gut ist.


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2011)

Also, der PC soll quasi in Monitor sein, in dem auch der PC drinsteckt? Hast Du keinen PLatz für ein kleines Gehäuse, und ein Monitor kommt dann halt per Wandhalterung an die Wand?

Oder ne andere Idee: nen Laptop oder ein Netbook einfach "aufgeklappt" an die Wand machen? Die meisten Modelle kann man meines Wissens zu fast 180 Grad öffnen, also so dass Tastatur und Display quasi eine zusammenhängende Fläche sind.

Ansonsten hängt es halt davon ab, was genau DU alles brauchst. Bei alternate gibt es eine gute Übersicht, da ist einer von MSI für 450€ zu habe, von Asus ab 500€, Lenovo 700€. Von Shuttle kriegst Du die am preiswertesten schon ab etwas über 300€. Kannst ja da mal schauen, ob die an Austattung alles nötige haben und wie es zB mit Betriebssystem und Anschlüssen aussieht: http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...ter_12=Monitor-PC&filterCount=12&tk=8&lk=3221


2x getrennt Audio und gleichzeitig nutzbar gibt es allerdings an sich nie, es gibt nur wenige Soundkarten, bei denen man das evlt. per Software einstellen kann, aber das wirst Du dann nicht in der Produktbeschreibung finden, sondern da müsstest Du schon zufällig jemanden finden, der genau so einen PC hat UND ebenfalls 2 Boxensets gleichzeitig angeschlossen hat. Aber wie gesagt: an sich müsste es mit nem y-Kabel problemlos gehen. Wie lang wird das Kabel denn?


----------



## arumakan (26. September 2011)

ja die bei alternate etc kenne ich. das problem sind halt die soundausgänge. das mit dem softwareseitigen umstellen ist mir auch bekannt und das war auch der grund in einem forum zu fragen. wie du sagtest steht es nicht in der beschreibung und hinweise von personen mit erfahrung sind hier sehr hilfreich.

ein kabel ist 3m das andere 15m.


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2011)

Also, 15m ist wohl das Problem - das wäre selbst ohne adapter schon extrem lang, um störungsfrei zu funktionieren. Brauchst Du denn beide Lautsprecher-Paare gleichzeitig, oder jeweils nur eines? Was sind das für Boxen? Wäre es nicht besser, wenn Du nen richtigen Verstärker kaufst und 4 passive Boxen dazu? Da wäre es nämlich mit der Kabellänge kein Problem.


----------



## arumakan (26. September 2011)

15 meter sind kein problem wenn die boxen an einem gerät mit 2 seperaten soundausgängen angeschlossen werden.
hab mittlerweile auch 3 verschiedene y-adapter getestet. entweder liegts an den adaptern, oder an der kombination aus kabellänge und adapter. aber bei einem gerät mit 2 soundausgängen und ohne y-adapter läuft alles tadellos.


----------



## svd (27. September 2011)

Wenn du passive Boxen hast, könntest du dir die Musik ja zB mit dem "Sonos ZP120" aus dem Netzwerk holen.
Dieser hat einen integrierten Verstärker für ebensolche Boxen und sogar einen Anschluss für einen Subwoofer.

Alternativ ginge auch der "Sonos ZP90", der allerdings an einen separaten Verstäker bzw. Anlage muss. 

Gesteuert werden die beiden Geräte über ein iPhone/Android Smartphone via App, iPod Touch, iPad, einem überteuerten Sonos Controller, oder zB einem günstigen Netbook/Tablet PC, welches du im Barbereich aufstellen kannst (wegen Internet und so).


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2011)

Du hast noch nicht beantwortet: brauchst Du die Boxen alle GLEICHZEITIG?


----------



## arumakan (29. September 2011)

ja ich brauche die boxen alle gleichzeitig. aufgrund der aufteilung der räume und der extremen wanddicke hatt sich durch tests rausgestellt, dass beide räume idealerweise ihr boxenpaar benötigen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2011)

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle da lieber einen Verstärker und richtige passive Boxen nehmen. Was für Boxen sind es denn im Moment?


Oder Du suchst gezielt nach einer USB-Soundkarte, die eine Ausgabe über 2 Ausgänge gewährleistet


----------



## svd (29. September 2011)

Hmm, Herbboys Idee mit der USB Soundkarte ist gut. Produkte, ab zwei Audioausgängen, sind hier gelistet, preislich fängt es bei knapp 18€ an. Nicht schlecht.
Die Boxen schließt du, bei einer 5.1 USB Soundkarte, dann an die Front- und Rearausgänge an, stellst dann bloß noch "Stereo-Surround" ein, damit die hinteren Boxen dasselbe wie das vordere Paar ausgeben. Fertig.

Weil die USB Soundkarten ihren eigenen Soundchip mitbringen, reicht das simpelste Notebook aus um die ganze Chose zu betreiben.


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2011)

Man muss aber schauen, ob die "4.0" können, denn bei 5.1 würde der Bass sonst nicht übertragen werden. Oder aber man sucht was, wo man die Trennfreuquenz so niedrig ansetzen kann, dass quasi der ganze Bass an die normalen Boxen geht.


----------



## svd (29. September 2011)

Bin selber erst dieses Jahr von 4.0 auf 5.1 umgestiegen und dachte, ein simples Umstellen auf quadrophonische Ausgabe reichte aus.
Heh, klingt scheußlich. 

Dann würde ich doch lieber den ZP120 verwenden und mit Notebook steuern. Oder von mir aus eine Logitech Squeezebox Touch an eine
kleine Anlage anschließen. Gibbet ja nicht, dass nicht irgendwo Platz für eine Micro-Stereoanlage ist. So ein Würfelchen lässt sich doch bestimmt irgendwo verstecken...


----------



## arumakan (29. September 2011)

vielen dank. das hilft mir sehr weiter.

ich hab einen all in one gefunden den ich mir kaufen werde. sollte das umstellen der eingänge auf ausgang via treiber nicht möglich sein, werde ich noch eine günstige usb soundkarte dazu kaufen.

werd dann schreiben wie ichs gelöst habe und wie der sound so ist. vielleicht profitiert ja dann noch jemand anders irgendwann davon


----------

